# Louise Rogers - Europa Super Show Dallas



## Compton (Aug 13, 2009)

And other UK girl, looking really good for her first pro outing.

Best of luck


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

She's been on Active TV and looked really good.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Good luck Louise!!!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

looks great!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

awesome shape


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Its sad when hard work doesn't pay off - Louise didn't place.

The winner was this lady - Terri Turner - a really soft look. Makes you wonder what it is the judges are looking for.

But get feeling that in Europe they like a harder look for figure girls and in the US a softer look :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: What happened to continuity of standards on a global scale in one federation?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Prefer the Louise look to be honest- the winner just looks fit


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

totally agree Lou,yet more 'wish the judges new what they were looking for so that everyone else know what look they are aspiring to achieve' syndrome going on,its a shame.

Winner looks great,Louise looks outstanding,but two different looks.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

sad to see lou outside the top 16, such a large class...38 IIRC???!

As said previous, europe you have judging that rewards condition, where as the US looks for a more softer look.

I forget who i was talking to but one girl said you diet down as you were going for a europe show but have a few good meals before the US show to smooth you out a bit.

crazy


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

i,d take the winner to dinner. wow!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this will be the same problem with the bikini class as the UKBFF do not post up strict criteria for both the athletes and judges to follow.....what is the point in having two distinct looks for the same class.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> this will be the same problem with the bikini class as the UKBFF do not post up strict criteria for both the athletes and judges to follow.....what is the point in having two distinct looks for the same class.....


I was about to say, the winner looked more like she'd be a bikini competitor

The BodyFitness class is confusing - at the Herc last year, the winner was quite muscular and hard, but then one of the other girls who placed 2nd and 3rd was very soft, and the other somewhere in between :confused1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

How on earth did Louise not place?!?!?!?

Its getting silly now how "uncertain" it is what the judges are after......


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

both very pretty but the winner wins for me


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

kieren1234 said:


> How on earth did Louise not place?!?!?!?
> 
> Its getting silly now how "uncertain" it is what the judges are after......


louise look was to hard for what the judges in america are looking for....unfortunatly in europe they look for the harder look to america


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> louise look was to hard for what the judges in america are looking for....unfortunatly in europe they look for the harder look to america


Right ok. Any reason why she entered this class then, was there another that was more suited?? It just seems theres an easy understanding of whats required for men competing, but woman, its so confusing and seems no one knows the answers......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

she entered this class because she is a BodyFitness Pro Louise can only prep for a class as she sees the criteria, as i mentioned in Europe including the UK they look for a harder look....if louise wants to move forward in this class in america she will need to adjust her approach for a more softer look


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> she entered this class because she is a BodyFitness Pro Louise can only prep for a class as she sees the criteria, as i mentioned in Europe including the UK they look for a harder look....if louise wants to move forward in this class in america she will need to adjust her approach for a more softer look


Ahh ok makes sense. Such a shame that she cannot progress in America because they look for a different look. All that effort to get the look she has got and now needs to change. . . . . .


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

weeman said:


> totally agree Lou,yet more 'wish the judges new what they were looking for so that everyone else know what look they are aspiring to achieve' syndrome going on,its a shame.
> 
> Winner looks great,Louise looks outstanding,but two different looks.


agreed the winner looks good, however I feel this look is more suited to the bikini class rather than the bodyfitness class.

When you consider these girls are Pro's if you put the winner on the Olympia stage against the likes of the top 3 at last years Olympia she'll be blown away and these girls all have a 'different look'....2nd place looks harder than 3rd yet the winner has a softer look...so even Olympia judges seem confused. :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

Winner










2nd



3rd


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I think that posing has a lot to do and that sexy feminine look too to go with their body


----------

